# Adobe denkt über kürzere Update-Zyklen und die Nutzung von Microsoft Update nach



## Newsfeed (27 Mai 2010)

Anstatt Sicherheits-Updates nur alle drei Monate zu veröffentlichen, könnte Adobe zum monatlichen Rhythmus übergehen. Außerdem sollen weitere Produkte in den regelmäßigen Zyklus aufgenommen werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

